# Need Rottafela binding part



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

Confluence had some last season. Most likely they still have some around.

Call 303-433-3676


----------



## purpleyak (May 25, 2007)

Backcountry Access gave me new wires for free, check them out.....


----------



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

Thanks--I'll check them out!


----------



## Alpine Sports (Jun 22, 2007)

Yep check out Backcountry Access:

Welcome to Backcountry Access

Or call them at:

*303.417.1345* 

Great folks and very helpful.


----------

